# what mods should i do to my 2003 GTI



## Lojo44 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey i just bought a 2003 GTI. It has an intake and a blow off valve whats some good mods i could start doing to the car? Im thinking about starting off with raceland coilovers but not to sure.


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

start by taking of the bov vw's dont do good with them and ur lossing power get a good diverter valve , exhaust, reflash . right now awe has there reflash that gives u 40hp and 115 of torque which should be good enouph for now . and replace stock hoses with apr ones and the hose to the inter cooler there all restrictive youll gain some power and youll have more flow thats all for starters. and :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Get a diverter valve. Then do suspension, wheels, exhaust, intake and a tune.


----------

